
Grant application rejected over choice of font - ingve
http://www.nature.com/news/grant-application-rejected-over-choice-of-font-1.18686
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10474901](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10474901)

